# Mafell erika 85



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I've found this AWESOME tool online. Has anyone seen or used this product? I know that these are available in the US. Why not??? His tool is something that I need


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

How about showing us what it looks like.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Do a YouTube search for it. Make sure you are seated and have an empty bladder...


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

never mind


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

So its a mini table saw with an option of moving the blade rather than the workpiece? I dont get it. How is this a better option than any table saw allready on the market?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> So its a mini table saw with an option of moving the blade rather than the workpiece? I dont get it. How is this a better option than any table saw allready on the market?


I am pondering the same thing.

The only benefit which comes to mind is if a long piece were being cut. It could be supported/clamped off the table. In this example, moving the blade would be easier.

I have observed that cross cutting long pieces on my table saw can be a challenge to hold to the mitre gauge, even though they are fully supported by the table/extensions. The piece can flex slightly when being pushed. I really should make such cuts on the SCMS, but hate the dust cleanup.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

The advantages that I see is that it makes cutting smaller pieces easier and safer. I think the tablesaw pulling towards your small pieces would be nice. I understand that this could be accomplished easily in a shop setting but this unit is easily transportable.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Ya know, my Mom used to open the can, cut it into slices and fry it up for dinner. Not good, not bad, but as a kid I didn't know any better.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

rrich said:


> Ya know, my Mom used to open the can, cut it into slices and fry it up for dinner. Not good, not bad, but as a kid I didn't know any better.


 Whaaaaaaat!?! How can you say its not good? Fry it up and put it on some white bread with some mustard, ummm ummm good. Now I want some for breakfast!!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't like it*



BassBlaster said:


> So its a mini table saw with an option of moving the blade rather than the workpiece? I dont get it. How is this a better option than any table saw allready on the market?


First it requires a 3 rd hand or at least one hand to pull the saw, while the other is holding the work to the miter gauge. I don't see any advantage .... except in European shops where they are always trying to save space by combining tool functions, it is a European made machine I believe. 

Give me a sliding miter saw or RAS with a table extension and I'm good to go. :yes:


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I definitely have better things to spend $3,000.00 on


----------

